# Bachmann LS convert to Revolution Help!



## MiltonB (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been tasked to add a ArstoCraft Revolution CRE-57002S to a Bachmann Large Scale K-19. I was told it is a plug-N-play however I can't find any information on how and what to do.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no such thing as a Bachmann K-19. Are you asking about the C-19 or the K-27?

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Milton, see my response to your query about the K-27 in the "Other Proprietary Control Systems" forum. The C-19 is the same as the K-27, except there's no need to "invert" the signal coming from the optical chuff sensor on the C-19.

Later,

K


----------



## MiltonB (Apr 24, 2014)

chuck n said:


> There is no such thing as a Bachmann K-19. Are you asking about the C-19 or the K-27?
> 
> Chuck


Guess it would be the K-27


----------



## MiltonB (Apr 24, 2014)

East Broad Top said:


> Milton, see my response to your query about the K-27 in the "Other Proprietary Control Systems" forum. The C-19 is the same as the K-27, except there's no need to "invert" the signal coming from the optical chuff sensor on the C-19.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


can't locate that forum


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They are all still on the Active Topics page...

Use the lower blue header bar at the top of page; Home, Forum, Active Topics,....


----------

